# WyldKnyght's Ashtrays



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

I picked up some Purpleheart and Zebrawood.

Going to make some ashtrays...


----------



## Packerjh (Nov 29, 2009)

Dude...your wood is spectacular...never thought I'd say that to a dude!

Can't wait to see the finished products!!!


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

Packerjh said:


> Dude...your wood is spectacular...never thought I'd say that to a dude!
> 
> Can't wait to see the finished products!!!


I'll be posting progress pictures, and the picture doesn't do it justice.


----------



## exprime8 (May 16, 2011)

nice... i like your zebra wood


----------



## Phil from Chicago (May 6, 2012)

waits patiently****


----------



## MontyTheMooch (May 27, 2012)

Checking my mailbox already.


----------



## cigargirlie (Jul 18, 2012)

Craig, I cannot wait to see them!


----------



## xSentinelx (Aug 16, 2012)

Nice Cant wait to see the finished product. Will that be 2 ashtrays or one?


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

xSentinelx said:


> Nice Cant wait to see the finished product. Will that be 2 ashtrays or one?


2 purpleheart and 1 Zebrawood

I'm leaning towards keeping the Zebrawood for myself, the other two, you just never know!! Maybe Sell them, Trade 'em, bomb 'em, depends when I get finished


----------



## E Dogg (Mar 23, 2011)

WyldKnyght said:


> , depends when I get finished


This is the real question.... ound:


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Cant wait to see the finished product... That wood is pretty!!!


----------



## 09FXSTB (Jun 22, 2012)

That grain is crazy. Those are going to be awesome


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

Aye, those are some grand choices to work with! :clap2:

They certainly don't need any additional ballast either! :lol:


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

I want want one.


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

Herf N Turf said:


> I want want one.


hmmm....


----------



## exprime8 (May 16, 2011)

when you get them all done you should have one of your krazy kontests to win one!!!


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

exprime8 said:


> when you get them all done you should have one of your krazy kontests to win one!!!


I may already have plans ?!?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## DarrelMorris (Feb 7, 2012)

That wood will make some pretty ashtrays. Purpleheart is interesting wood to work with.


----------



## android (Feb 27, 2012)

Craig, we sorta discussed this in vherf last week, but are you going to chuck these on a lathe and bowl out some of it for the ashtray?


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Whittle me a friggin duck dude


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

android said:


> Craig, we sorta discussed this in vherf last week, but are you going to chuck these on a lathe and bowl out some of it for the ashtray?


I don't have a lathe, going to use hole saw and table saw, and lots of luck LOL


----------



## meatcake (Mar 3, 2012)

WyldKnyght said:


> I don't have a lathe, going to use hole saw and table saw, and lots of luck LOL


Make sure you keep all your smoking fingers!


----------



## Engineer99 (Aug 4, 2011)




----------



## longburn (Mar 28, 2009)

Beautiful wood, I love exotic woods and collect them. You know what would be incredible? A burl


----------



## V-ret (Jun 25, 2012)

I've been a fan of zebra wood since I saw then on the kimber raptor. Beautiful wood and can't wait to see your results.


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

Today's progress!!!


----------



## MontyTheMooch (May 27, 2012)

Purrrrrrty


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

Trying to figure out which I like better for the cigar slots, the burnt look or natural.

I'm leaning towards the burnt one as it gives it a contrast.


----------



## smokin3000gt (Apr 25, 2012)

I think the burnt look is nice. Like you said, gives it a little contrast. Looking forward to seeing these finished!!


----------



## DarrelMorris (Feb 7, 2012)

Those look great.


----------



## KSB (Aug 31, 2012)

Very nice work. Love seeing the progress. Thank you,​


----------



## V-ret (Jun 25, 2012)

I like the burnt look as well. When I made my cigar nubber instead of using stain I just held it up to the tip of a lighter flame and got it nice and black. Then I wiped off the soot and it looked great. Sealed it and called it a day.


----------



## exprime8 (May 16, 2011)

Those came out looking pretty good, for using a hole saw. Very nice.


----------



## US2China (Sep 18, 2012)

I had no idea how you where going to do this, and I am supper impressed for the simplicity and the great looks. I think that I could do this with the limited tools that I have.


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

Thanks for the compliments guys, I was a little leery myself, but I'm glad I did it, gonna have to stock up on some hardwoods now LOL


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

I have a question for those willing to answer, if you don't want to post feel free to PM me. 

Please be honest I won't be offended....

How much would you be willing to pay for one of these ashtrays? and would you pay extra for shipping?

Thanks guys!!!


----------



## Draepheus (Jun 22, 2012)

Wood Ashtrays aren't my thing and I don't really see myself looking for an ash tray unless I become a more repetitive smoker and get more time. Until then the ground is my ashtray. As for price, I'd say these would probably go for 40 bucks or something? Maybe? I don't honestly know.


----------



## johnb (Feb 20, 2012)

The way I like to price things when building is material + 110-130%.....plus shipping in this case
Looks good Craig


----------



## Dark Rose (Jul 13, 2012)

WyldKnyght said:


> Today's progress!!!


Those looks great, I'd never have thought of doing them 2-piece like that, I've been hunting a small benchtop wood lathe, but I might have to re-think that idea...


----------



## splattttttt (May 17, 2012)

those look good. What are the demensions again?


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

splattttttt said:


> those look good. What are the demensions again?


5" X 5" X 2"


----------



## Hall25 (Dec 16, 2010)

Nice Work Bro!!!


----------



## V-ret (Jun 25, 2012)

If you could make me this Handmade turned wooden cigar ashtray by StonerHandwerks on Etsy I would be more than happy to pay you 20-30 bucks depending on results.

I like how its pretty simple (cut log with hole) but I think its elegant and sexy.


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

V-ret said:


> If you could make me this Handmade turned wooden cigar ashtray by StonerHandwerks on Etsy I would be more than happy to pay you 20-30 bucks depending on results.
> 
> I like how its pretty simple (cut log with hole) but I think its elegant and sexy.


I don't have a lathe, I would have to play around and see what I could do.


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

Some of you may recognize this shape...

Since I can't buy them any more, I might just have to make them.










I'm making this one out pine, once finished, going to see how it holds up to a cigar, making it out of hardwood wood cost more than it's worth.


----------



## A144 (Jul 9, 2012)

Those look great! I can't wait to see the finished product!


----------

